# Excel-Datenmaske erstellen



## Auxburg (30. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte in Excel eine Datenmaske erstellen, wobei die Spaltenbeschriftungen in einem bestimmten Bereich stehen (in meinem Fall A88). Ich wollte hierfür jetzt ein Makro erstellen, da die Tabelle von einem relativen Anfänger benutzt wird, der sich mit Excel kaum auskennt (wobei es mit meinem Wissen auch nicht allzu gut aussieht  ). Folgendes Makro hab ich erstellt:

    Range("A88").Select
    ActiveSheet.ShowDataForm

Allerdings bekomme ich damit immer folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Microsoft Excel konnte nicht bestimmen, welche Zelle die Spaltenbeschriftungen enthält, die für diesen Befehl erforderlich sind......"

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schon mal im voraus.

mfg
Auxburg


----------



## thekorn (30. März 2004)

*Naja*

Hallo,
also habe eine Lösung gefunden, bin damit aber nicht zufrieden, sie funktioniert aber.
Zunächst einmal solltest du die Spaltenüberschriften eindeutig formatieren (zum Beispiel fett). Dies ist ratsam, damit Excel diese als Überschriften erkennt.
Diese Meldung die du bekommst ist ja in deinem Fall eigendlich nicht schlimm, sie muss ja immer nur mit "OK" bestätigt werden. Also liegt die Lösung nahe, dass man mit der ".sendKeys"-Methode einfach nur "EINGABE" übergibt, diese Meldung also immer mit "OK" beendet. Dies Funktioniert aber im Zusammenhang mit der ".showDataForm"-Methode nicht, da dies Methode solange ein Makro unterbricht, bis dei Maske geschlossen wird.
Also muss die Eingabemaske manuell über das Menü aufgerufen werden. Dazu kann man die Tastenkombinationen wie folgt benutzen:


```
Sub Makro1()
    Application.SendKeys ("%n") 'Ruft das Menü "Daten" auf (ALT + n)
    Application.SendKeys ("m") 'Ruft den Unterpunkt "Maske" auf (m)
    Application.SendKeys ("~") 'bestätigt das nächste Fenster mit EINGABE
End Sub
```

Hoffendlich steigts du da durch und es hilft dir!

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Auxburg (30. März 2004)

Hallo thekorn,

danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Allerdings hab ich noch ein weiteres Problem dabei: Die Zeile mit den Überschriften ist nicht die erste Zeile in der Mappe. Es wird allerdings immer die erst Zeile für die Beschriftungen hergenommen. Bei mir sollte das allerdings die Zeile 8 sein.


----------



## thekorn (30. März 2004)

*Geht nicht!*

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe steht bei dir also die Überschrift unter der Tabelle, ist also quasi eine "Zeilen-Unterschrift", dies finde ich persönlich ungewöhnlich und nicht sinnvoll! Also die Berücksichtigung ist mit diesem "Maske"-Tool von Excel nicht möglich!
Was spricht denn dagegen in die erste Zeile die Überschrift zu packen?

gruß
thekorn


----------

